# Looking for CMS recommendations

## audiodef

I have an Ubuntu server I'm thinking of rebuilding as a Gentoo server. I have a few web sites based on Joomla, and I'm re-thinking that, too. Joomla is such a giant spam magnet, even if you disable any site login from the beginning. What CMS do you recommend? Spam resistance is a high priority for me. I'm seriously considering going old-school - no CMS - but I'd like to know what my options are first.

----------

## CarstenIQ

Hi audiodef

      The most popular Content Management Systems are always more prone towards spam bots. First, because they are widely used which makes it more attractive to program a bot of handling it. Last, because you can figure out how they tick quite fast since most of them are open source. I personally stay away from CMS which are so common and known. I rather prefer to use a PHP framework to write my own CMS. If the site is so simple than I write my own from scratch. You could use a PHP Flourish the library collection to speed up development. 

PHP frameworks:

http://ellislab.com/codeigniter

http://cakephp.org/

http://symfony.com/

http://www.yiiframework.com/

https://laravel.com/

PHP Flourish

http://flourishlib.com/

----------

## audiodef

Yeah. I used to write my own CMS. I think I'm going to do that again, for exactly the reasons you stated.

----------

